# USB-AVCPT Driver Problem Windows 7 64-bit



## XimwatchingyouX (Aug 1, 2010)

I have an issue with my recent purchase of a Sabrent USB 2.0 Video Capture adapter. The drivers that try to install when I connect the device are:

USB 2861 Device (Installs correctly and works properly)
USB EMP Audio Device (Which 90% of the time fails to install, or installs, requires me to reboot, and then says the device cannot be started.)

I've tried going to the Sabrent site and downloaded the drivers off there, with the same results occurring. Thinking it wasn't a big issue, I tried booting up the capture software (Ulead Visual Studio X2) and went to the capture tab.

Without the device plugged in the only shows the option of capturing from my built in USB 2.0 Webcam, with it plugged in, it shows the webcam and a USB 2861 device; but when I click on the USB 2861 device it tries to switch, but then automatically switches back to the webcam. No matter how many times I try and configure the device it switches back to the webcam.

I'm currently running Windows 7 64-bit, and from other posts I find online about the device, or just the specific driver I'm having trouble with not necessarily the device, they say that the driver is not supported on Windows 7 64-bit.

Can anybody shed any info that could help me get the device to work properly? If not, should I contact the manufacturer and complain that they only put "Windows 7 Compatible" and not "Windows 7 32-bit compatible" or "Not Compatible on 64-bit version of Windows" on the packaging?

Thanks for any insight on the issue!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Personally, I would return it and get a different product. Hauppauge would be my suggestion.

As for support, the website lists what is supported:

Windows: 2000/XP/Vista/7 (Both 32-bit & 64-bit versions)

But with that said, the biggest support issues are almost always with the 64bit version (drivers or software). One of the bigger draw backs for using the 64bit version and something you just have to deal with.

Feel free to contact them to complain, not that it will accomplish anything. You can also contact their tech support for assistance.


----------



## XimwatchingyouX (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah, I was afraid that would be the case. I'm planning to return it sometime this week; maybe get the Dazzle adapter instead...although it costs 100 bones. Ah well! Thanks for the help anyways.


----------

